# Distance courses at PRTS



## cornopean (Dec 12, 2008)

Puritan Reformed Seminary is offering Eschatology and Intro to the Prophets this Spring semester. These courses can be taken entirely via distance education. source.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 12, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow! 

Now PRTS is doing WHAT EVERY OTHER REFORMED SEMINARY HAS BEEN DOING FOR YEARS!

(welcome to the last century guys)

OK, I'm glad that they joined everyone else, but the headline "At Last" would be more fitting.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 14, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Wow!
> 
> Now PRTS is doing WHAT EVERY OTHER REFORMED SEMINARY HAS BEEN DOING FOR YEARS!
> 
> ...



WTS Philly doesn't have long distance courses...


----------



## cbryant (Dec 14, 2008)

WTS Philadelphia does have 'distance courses' in cooperation with Institute for Theological Studies. page 49-50 of their 2008-2009 catalog. The catalog is in PDF format so I cannot post a link.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 18, 2008)

cbryant said:


> WTS Philadelphia does have 'distance courses' in cooperation with Institute for Theological Studies. page 49-50 of their 2008-2009 catalog. The catalog is in PDF format so I cannot post a link.



What I was told from the admissions office that the courses don't automatically qualify, professors must evaluate each course when applying. It's basically like transferring a course hence why I said they don't (directly) have a long distance program. Sorry for not being more clear, it's entirely my fault.

-----Added 12/18/2008 at 09:59:28 EST-----

This is the email I got from them. Hopefully there is no rule against posting this.



> Thank you for your interest in Westminster Theological Seminary for biblical study and ministerial formation!
> 
> We do not offer long distance programs, though we do have eight courses through the ITS program, which can be found at: Westminster Theological Seminary - Distance Learning and ITS . The up to 25% rule relates to the possibility of gaining theological study online from a graduate school that offers online courses; but I also have to make the disclaimer that not all classes are guaranteed to transfer. After you have been accepted the classes that you would like to have for transfer will go to a committee of faculty and registrar to make sure that both the coursework and the ministry (that happens when you study with people!) would be acceptable for Westminster standards.
> 
> ...


----------

